# Broccoli / rapini planting - affect taste of your honey in a negative way?



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

My old mentor said he hated when the bees worked brassica's cuz it made the honey taste like them as they may have more sulfur compounds as they try to attract flies for pollination, but you never really know til you try it.


----------

